# Your alignment.



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> it is the best alignment to be haha..


That reminds me. I think Malcolm Reynolds in Firefly/Serenity is a good example of a Chaotic Good/Moral character.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That reminds me. I think Malcolm Reynolds in Firefly/Serenity is a good example of a Chaotic Good/Moral character.


Maybe, you know he let a dude die to reavers...well ok he shot him before they ate him alive..hmm. He is sort of Good, definitely chaotic...T_T R.I.P Wash & Book.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Maybe, you know he let a dude die to reavers...well ok he shot him before they ate him alive..hmm. He is sort of Good, definitely chaotic...T_T R.I.P Wash & Book.


Yeah, maybe more Moral then good. But then again...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yeah, maybe more Moral then good. But then again...


^^ hey, I like him..he basically reflects my own alignment. The guy is a disillusioned idealist, who lost the war for freedom & is surviving while kicking government ass.



Take my love.
Take my land.
Take me where I cannot stand.
I don't care,
I'm still free.
You can't take the sky from me.

Take me out to the black.
Tell em I ain't comin' back.
Burn the land
And boil the sea.
You can't take the sky from me.

There's no place I can't be
Since I found Serenity.
But you can't take the sky from me.

Sonny Rhodes - The Ballad Of Serenity

:kitteh: one of the best shows, great cast.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That reminds me. I think Malcolm Reynolds in Firefly/Serenity is a good example of a Chaotic Good/Moral character.


All the most awesome characters all Chaotic Good. Expect Solid Snake.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

I usually test True neutral in such a test, but with a penchant towards chaotic good. Moral Rebel would fit very well with this, and seem to be close to my alignment.

I should watch Serenity, I have never heard of it before. Also, I thoroughly enjoy the reference with True neutrals =D


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Aya Saves the World said:


> All the most awesome characters all Chaotic Good. Expect Solid Snake.


All of them?

I disagree.



Ravn said:


> I usually test True neutral in such a test, but with a penchant towards chaotic good. Moral Rebel would fit very well with this, and seem to be close to my alignment.
> 
> I should watch Serenity, I have never heard of it before. Also, I thoroughly enjoy the reference with True neutrals =D


Watch the series Firefly first, then the movie Serenity.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> All of them?
> 
> I disagree.


Most of the characters I like are chaotic with few exceptions.


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Watch the series Firefly first, then the movie Serenity.


Oh it is Firefly related, is it a movie capping off what was an unfinished series? =)
I haven't watched Firefly as it got discontinued, and it would suck to like it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Aya Saves the World said:


> Most of the characters I like are chaotic with few exceptions.


So now it's most, not all?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Ravn said:


> Oh it is Firefly related, is it a movie capping off what was an unfinished series? =)
> I haven't watched Firefly as it got discontinued, and it would suck to like it.


Ah yes...it is a likable show. Still it's good to watch before Serenity.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> So now it's most, not all?


I already had presented the expiation of Solid Snake, who's a Neutral Good.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Aya Saves the World said:


> I already had presented the expiation of Solid Snake, who's a Neutral Good.


 I always laugh a bit every time I hear the name...sounds like a porn star...."Solid Snake!".


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> I always laugh a bit every time I hear the name...sounds like a porn star...."Solid Snake!".


Have you heard of Naked Snake or maybe Liquid Snake? Maybe even Solidus Snake? :v


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Aya Saves the World said:


> Have you heard of Naked Snake or maybe Liquid Snake? Maybe even Solidus Snake? :v


O.O now I have...should I google them or...maybe not.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> O.O now I have...should I google them or...maybe not.


It's safe for work, they're all Metal Gear Solid characters.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Aya Saves the World said:


> Have you heard of Naked Snake or maybe Liquid Snake? Maybe even Solidus Snake? :v


I like the newest Code-Name _Venom Snake_. roud:
It sounds so _Boss_. Aha!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Rainquility said:


> I like the newest Code-Name _Venom Snake_. roud:
> It sounds so _Boss_. Aha!


Nothing is more boss than Big Boss.


----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

Aya Saves the World said:


> Nothing is more boss than Big Boss.


And nothing is more Masterful than Master Miller. :laughing:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We're getting a bit off topic here people. Maybe focus on what alignment those characters have?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm likely neutral moral, but I've never actually seen the "moral/impure" and "social/rebel" ones. Everytime I've done the test, I got True Neutral or Chaotic Good. I suppose "Neutral Moral" is more fitting.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

/shrug

Somewhere along the neutral horizon.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anybody have proper descriptions of the additional classifications?

I can't find anything anywhere about it.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think this new chart was rolled out with 5th edition, correct? (yet to play it, my group sticks to 2nd edition and a hybrid of 3.5/pathfinder)

With the new system... Rebel Neutral or Chaotic Neutral.

Honestly I have always identificed Humanity as a collective as Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Clyme said:


> Does anybody have proper descriptions of the additional classifications?
> 
> I can't find anything anywhere about it.


I'll see if I can find some on the net. Until then which alignment are you unsure about?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> I think this new chart was rolled out with 5th edition, correct? (yet to play it, my group sticks to 2nd edition and a hybrid of 3.5/pathfinder)
> 
> With the new system... Rebel Neutral or Chaotic Neutral.
> 
> Honestly I have always identificed Humanity as a collective as Chaotic Neutral.


It's older than 5th edition. Not sure when it was originally used, but it definitely covers more than the old chart. I'd suggest playing 3.5 with the new chart.

That's an interesting concept. Humanity as a whole does act chaotically, that's for a certainty...I'd have to think about how neutral they are tho. They are certainly not good or moral, but maybe more impure. I'd say Chaotic Impure.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'll see if I can find some on the net. Until then which alignment are you unsure about?


Social, Rebel, Moral, and Impure.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Clyme said:


> Social, Rebel, Moral, and Impure.


Social characters are typically law abiding people, whether it's for good or evil they like to stick by the rules...but the rules are only as important as what is socially acceptable. If they deem something to be socially acceptable but against the law then they will be ok with breaking that law, if not eager to. They generally are very attune to the social opinion of the crowd, and can be heavily influential or influenced by the social pressure of their peers. The Social character with either be taking strongly to leadership roles, or will be loyal followers, or a bit of both.

You understand that Rebel is different to Chaotic I'm assuming. Rebel is an alignment where the person deliberately breaks any laws they don't agree with. They may not break all the laws, and will likely agree with some laws, but don't feel bound to the law by any means - unless they are say Moral, in which case a law that is the same as their moral code they will feel compelled to obey.

Moral is distinct from Good. Where a Good character will go entirely out of their way to help someone, a Moral character may not care to. The Moral character has an inward set of laws that they feel obliged to obey, but only when confronted by them - in other words if there are homeless children in another village they may not consider travelling to help them, while if a homeless child goes to their doorstep they will feel that they have to help the child. Unlike Neutral characters, the Moral character cares a lot about things, but are not nearly as motivated as the Good character.

Impure is not the same as Evil. Impure characters are not inwardly evil, however may often do things that are considered evil, possibly out of habit or upbringing. They may not be entirely comfortable with their behavior - unlike the evil character - but they regularly fall down the same path again and again, like a kleptomaniac keeps stealing from others even tho they don't have nefarious intentions. Impure characters are corrupted in some way, but not corrupted completely.


Let me know if you need a deeper explanation of any of these.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

True Neutral or Neutral Moral. I think both of those would fit for me.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Social characters are typically law abiding people, whether it's for good or evil they like to stick by the rules...but the rules are only as important as what is socially acceptable. If they deem something to be socially acceptable but against the law then they will be ok with breaking that law, if not eager to. They generally are very attune to the social opinion of the crowd, and can be heavily influential or influenced by the social pressure of their peers. The Social character with either be taking strongly to leadership roles, or will be loyal followers, or a bit of both.
> 
> You understand that Rebel is different to Chaotic I'm assuming. Rebel is an alignment where the person deliberately breaks any laws they don't agree with. They may not break all the laws, and will likely agree with some laws, but don't feel bound to the law by any means - unless they are say Moral, in which case a law that is the same as their moral code they will feel compelled to obey.
> 
> ...


Would you be able to describe the differences between Rebel and Chaotic, and Moral and Good?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Sometimes I get neutral good but mostly chaotic good. I don't like society or anyone for that matter telling me what to do but I have my own strong moral compass. I will follow authority if it's just though.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Could you be Rebel Good then?


I could be, if I considered that an actual AD&D alignment. As it stands, I am frightened and confused by anything that transcends the 9 alignment axis which has been the standard for so long.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> It's older than 5th edition. Not sure when it was originally used, but it definitely covers more than the old chart. I'd suggest playing 3.5 with the new chart.
> 
> That's an interesting concept. Humanity as a whole does act chaotically, that's for a certainty...I'd have to think about how neutral they are tho. They are certainly not good or moral, but maybe more impure. I'd say Chaotic Impure.


Indeed an yeah, I know it wasn't in 3.5 or earlier. Likely started in pathfinder or 4th edition, or maybe GURPS. As for humanity, Definitely Chaotic, as for why I chose neutral, everyone just tends to want to do their own thing for the most part, unless you interfere with them getting/keeping/taking what they want. So impure could fit instead of neutral, not sure.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

True Neutral.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Clyme said:


> Would you be able to describe the differences between Rebel and Chaotic, and Moral and Good?


Rebel people are deliberately breaking specific laws/rules they disagree with while chaotics don't care at all about laws/rules and just do things as they will.

Moral people stick to what they believe to be "good" and help people based on some form of structure. "Good" people help everyone no matter what.

They seem like in-between type alignments. Moral being in-between good and neutral; rebel being in-between neutral and chaotic. I can see their validity but it makes the chart a bit dizzying... It is interesting, though. I know for myself I think I'm borderline between neutral and evil... I don't think I'm neutral but I also am pretty sure I'm not "evil", either ((just sometimes I seem to be when I think of actions I've done)). I guess I could be chaotic impure. I am guilty of completely disregarding laws where I live haaaa. I will do what I want and what I feel like doing  Mostly I live in my head all day ((INTP)) and I guess that's a good thing for everyone else xD


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Matvey said:


> Rebel people are deliberately breaking specific laws/rules they disagree with while chaotics don't care at all about laws/rules and just do things as they will.
> 
> Moral people stick to what they believe to be "good" and help people based on some form of structure. "Good" people help everyone no matter what.
> 
> They seem like in-between type alignments. Moral being in-between good and neutral; rebel being in-between neutral and chaotic. I can see their validity but it makes the chart a bit dizzying... It is interesting, though. I know for myself I think I'm borderline between neutral and evil... I don't think I'm neutral but I also am pretty sure I'm not "evil", either ((just sometimes I seem to be when I think of actions I've done)). I guess I could be chaotic impure. I am guilty of completely disregarding laws where I live haaaa. I will do what I want and what I feel like doing  Mostly I live in my head all day ((INTP)) and I guess that's a good thing for everyone else xD


Thank you for clearing that up.

Well, if that's the case, my actual alignment would be a mix of chaotic and rebel good.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Usually Chaotic Neutral on online tests. On this chart Rebel Neutral is also possible.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> Indeed an yeah, I know it wasn't in 3.5 or earlier. Likely started in pathfinder or 4th edition, or maybe GURPS. As for humanity, Definitely Chaotic, as for why I chose neutral, everyone just tends to want to do their own thing for the most part, unless you interfere with them getting/keeping/taking what they want. So impure could fit instead of neutral, not sure.


Yeah, I'd definitely say more Impure than Neutral. If you stay out of trouble then trouble still will find you...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lord Shang said:


> I could be, if I considered that an actual AD&D alignment. As it stands, I am frightened and confused by anything that transcends the 9 alignment axis which has been the standard for so long.


The 9 alignment chart obviously wasn't complete, as these new alignments are very distinctly their own. It's only a matter of time for this one to take over the old chart.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Clyme said:


> Would you be able to describe the differences between Rebel and Chaotic, and Moral and Good?


Sorry, for some reason I wasn't alerted to this post.

Matvey explains it quite well...



Matvey said:


> Rebel people are deliberately breaking specific laws/rules they disagree with while chaotics don't care at all about laws/rules and just do things as they will.
> 
> Moral people stick to what they believe to be "good" and help people based on some form of structure. "Good" people help everyone no matter what.
> 
> They seem like in-between type alignments. Moral being in-between good and neutral; rebel being in-between neutral and chaotic. I can see their validity but it makes the chart a bit dizzying... It is interesting, though. I know for myself I think I'm borderline between neutral and evil... I don't think I'm neutral but I also am pretty sure I'm not "evil", either ((just sometimes I seem to be when I think of actions I've done)). I guess I could be chaotic impure. I am guilty of completely disregarding laws where I live haaaa. I will do what I want and what I feel like doing  Mostly I live in my head all day ((INTP)) and I guess that's a good thing for everyone else xD


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I tend to get something between _true neutral_ and _chaotic good_. Using this chart, I think I'm probably _rebel neutral_ or _rebel moral_. It depends on my mood


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Sorry, for some reason I wasn't alerted to this post.
> 
> Matvey explains it quite well...


Yeah, his explanation was good for sure.

I'd be a mix between Chaotic Good and Rebel Good by those standards.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a true Neutral, or neutral neutral.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I took the test a couple of weeks ago actually & got chaotic evil. How that ever happened I'll never know.

I am of course, true neutral. Very obviously. Obvious. Cough.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

probably neutral moral or neutral good


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

D&D?

Lawful Neutral
Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a *personal code* directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in *personal order and live by a *code or *standard*, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.

Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXX (6)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaos --- XXX (3)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Evil ---- XXX (3)

In this case, Judge Judy. I'd rather not be a judge to be honest. I'll go for Will Smith, he rocks my world.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Deejaz said:


> D&D?
> 
> Lawful Neutral
> Lawful Neutral- A lawful neutral character acts as law, tradition, or a *personal code* directs him. Order and organization are paramount to him. He may believe in *personal order and live by a *code or *standard*, or he may believe in order for all and favor a strong, organized government. Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot. However, lawful neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it seeks to eliminate all freedom, choice, and diversity in society.
> ...


And according to the updated chart, where do you fall into there?


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> And according to the updated chart, where do you fall into there?


the chart with the characters? I said Will Smith, so between lawful neutral and lawful good.. so that would be neutral good?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Deejaz said:


> the chart with the characters? I said Will Smith, so between lawful neutral and lawful good.. so that would be neutral good?


Hmm, are you stuck on the old chart?


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Hmm, are you stuck on the old chart?


I'm confused.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Deejaz said:


> I'm confused.


I know the feeling. Usually gets me asking questions.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Neutral Moral I guess.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Social Impure.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I usually end up chaotic neutral. Whatever that actually means.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Fear Itself said:


> I usually end up chaotic neutral. Whatever that actually means.


So would you get the same reading with this chart?


----------



## BlackTortoise (Oct 8, 2014)

*Chaotic Neutral*


----------



## BlackTortoise (Oct 8, 2014)

@Judis I HATE ReDead.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh my gosh, new ones ^^

I used to say Chaotic Good or Pure Neutral, so I guess I'm now a Rebel Moral.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I've always gotten Chaotic Evil from the tests and I definitely aren't Good or Lawful. Perhaps Rebel Impure?


----------



## whimsicalShadow (Oct 8, 2014)

Last time I took it I got True Neutral.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Technically, I would've put this in a Games/Entertainment forum rather than Psychology, but oh well:

70-75% Chaotic, 60-65% Good

Neutral w/ Chaotic Good tendencies on the 5x5 chart
Chaotic Neutral on the 3x3


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> It would be nice to have a balance between the two. I'd like to be able to master both paths and have access to everything.


Yeah, that would be cool...Unfortunately I don't think it's possible, not completely anyway. Sure, anyone can have aspects of both polar ideas, but to be perfectly balanced in both seems impossible. If you had to choose, which of the two would you rather is slightly more dominant than the other?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> Technically, I would've put this in a Games/Entertainment forum rather than Psychology, but oh well:
> 
> 70-75% Chaotic, 60-65% Good
> 
> ...


Come to think of it I think you are right...I'd be fine with it being shifted across. Still, I also see how it fits in with general psychology.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yeah, that would be cool...Unfortunately I don't think it's possible, not completely anyway. Sure, anyone can have aspects of both polar ideas, but to be perfectly balanced in both seems impossible. If you had to choose, which of the two would you rather is slightly more dominant than the other?


I really don't want an excess of either. I've been far down both paths, and the both get stale after a while and serve as an excellent release from each other.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Lawful Neutral


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Slagasauras said:


> Lawful Neutral


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Whooaaa, there's _new ones now_? What's moral, rebel, social?

I normally think that I'm Chaotic-Neutral-Good, meaning that I can swing either way, but a more accurate representation would fall between neutral and good. But, I'd hardly think that would be defined as 'moral'. So.. I'm sticking with Chaotic Neutral-Good. :kitteh:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I really don't want an excess of either. I've been far down both paths, and the both get stale after a while and serve as an excellent release from each other.


Well good luck with that. I don't know how it would be achievable.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Whooaaa, there's _new ones now_? What's moral, rebel, social?


 Moral/Impure and Social/Rebel aren't new types, they're just less extreme versions.

The scale still goes from 100% Lawful / 0% Chaotic at one end to 0% Lawful / 100% Chaotic at the other. There are just more lines in the 5x5 than on the 3x3

0-20 = Lawful, 20-40 Social, 40-60 Neutral, 60-80 Rebel, 80-100 Chaotic
0-33 = Lawful, 33-67 = Neutral, 67-100 = Chaotic (or 0-30-70-100 if you want Neutral to be more common than either Extreme)

I'm not a fan of that specific terminology - I prefer "Neutral with X Tendencies" - but the system itself is basically the same.



> I normally think that I'm Chaotic-Neutral-Good, meaning that I can swing either way, but a more accurate representation would fall between neutral and good. But, I'd hardly think that would be defined as 'moral'. So.. I'm sticking with Chaotic Neutral-Good. :kitteh:


 Nice, same here :wink:


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm somewhere between Lawful Impure and Lawful Evil ^^ But more on the evil side ~


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I remember there was a thread and the opening post included a link to a test for this.

I got Lawful Good.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Lawful Good from This Test.

Odd results imo. Personally I would assume between Neutral Good and Chaotic Good. I usually do better under or will try to establish systems and rules in some situations. The issue is that I am not loyal to systems, rules, leaders, or laws I do not agree with. I do not like rules, guidelines, or systems for the sake of having them: They need good purpose. I'll easily oppose them as fast as I'll agree with some.

Somewhere on the Good spectrum is appropriate.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm generally with good intentions. I'm generous, caring, courteous, respectful, and I appreciate reciprocation of such. I balk at rules and laws, but I too bend to them, compromising, and rationalizing their reasons for existing--as well as the negative consequences if I were to deviate too far. I can't really fathom a Neutral or Evil alignment in most contemporary societies, unless you were occasionally to always violating social norms and/or winding up in jail in a regular basis. It's a bit too fantastic of fantasy. Granted, I have different windows upon myself as different alignments, but I can't escape my most commonly expressed one.

*Neutral Good*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lelu said:


> Lawful Good apparently.
> 
> *Righteous as fuck.*


Ephesians 4:29.

James 3:6.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Tsubaki said:


> I'm somewhere between Lawful Impure and Lawful Evil ^^ But more on the evil side ~


Good to finally have some representation of that side of the table! 

Also, interesting signature to go along with it!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PSI Freeze said:


> I remember there was a thread and the opening post included a link to a test for this.
> 
> I got Lawful Good.


Do you have the link still? And is it the updated chart or the old chart?


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ephesians 4:29.
> 
> James 3:6.


My words have the power of hellfire apparently as well. Most flattering.

Regardless, I'll edit it to something more productive, as it seems to be more vulgar than humorous on these boards.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lelu said:


> My words have the power of hellfire apparently as well. Most flattering.
> 
> Regardless, I'll edit it to something more productive, as it seems to be more vulgar than humorous on these boards.


"Hellfire"?  Which translation are you using? "Hell" is a pagan term.

No worries, was simply drawing attention to an angle of what it means to be righteous that is often overlooked.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> "Hellfire"?  Which translation are you using? "Hell" is a pagan term.
> 
> No worries, was simply drawing attention to an angle of what it means to be righteous that is often overlooked.


Dunno, I googled James 3:6 and most of the translations said some form of: tongues are fire, a world of evil that corrupts, and many of them say set on fire by hell itself. 

I was more or less just prodding fun at the stereotype of Lawful good lol.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Lelu said:


> Dunno, I googled James 3:6 and most of the translations said some form of: tongues are fire, a world of evil that corrupts, and many of them say set on fire by hell itself.
> 
> I was more or less just prodding fun at the stereotype of Lawful good lol.


Fair enuf, lol!


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

I got true neutral.


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Do you have the link still? And is it the updated chart or the old chart?


No


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Lawful Neutral.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe neutral good. I tend to only make "good" choices in Fallout.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Lawful Neutral.


Most ideal alignment for a Judge, I hear.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ah this is good because I constantly shift between Neutral Good and Chaotic Good on tests—last time I tied. So I guess that makes me Rebel Good. :fox:


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Somewhere from Neutral Good to Chaotic Neutral


----------



## Vanzell (May 15, 2014)

I tend to get Neutral Good on 3x3 charts. I think Neutral Good, Neutral Moral, Social Good, and Social Moral can apply to me.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I see myself as Neutral Good, but sometimes Chaotic Neutral. I usually have to go out of my way to make Evil choices in video games, and being Lawful all the time is boring.

Oh, according to this expanded version, I'd say I'm Social Moral with some Rebel Neutral tendencies.


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

True neutral, Lawful neutral, Neutral good.


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

I pretty much always get True Neutral.


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

True Neutral; both sides have momentary appeals


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PropheticReverie said:


> I got true neutral.





SolitaryNight said:


> True neutral, Lawful neutral, Neutral good.





LolTengu said:


> I pretty much always get True Neutral.





Mamoru said:


> True Neutral; both sides have momentary appeals


Glad to see there's lots of representation on PerC for True Neutral as well!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

chaotic good, baby


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I relate to True Neutral the most as well as usually get that on the test.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Lawful Neutral


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Lawful Neutral here.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope (Jun 30, 2015)

Chaotic good.


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

I took a test that said I was neutral moral and yeah it’s pretty accurate because I don’t care if I break the rules but at the same time I’ll follow them if I want and then the moral is accurate to because I try to not be bad but won’t go out of my way to be good


----------



## DeeGeeMacNeill (Aug 12, 2021)

My alignment ranges from neutral to lawful, but always good (the merchants have families to feed, guards are doing their job, never betray a friend, confess and make restitution to anyone I have harmed, warn the king about an assassination attempt against him, and so on).
----------------------------------------------------
"Never. I'll _never _turn to the Dark Side. You've _failed_, [Emperor Palpatine]. I am a Jedi, like my father before me."--Luke Skywalker. _Return of the Jedi _(emphasis Luke's)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I got Lawful Neutral (2), Neutral Good (1) and Lawful Good Human Paladin/Sorcerer (4th/4th Level).


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

When using the 3x3 alignment chart I’m a true neutral.


----------

